# Where can I buy a scooter?



## cealcor (Apr 4, 2014)

I heard that one of the best means of transport in Thailand is a scooter. I know there are a lot of rental of equipment, but I wonder if it is more profitable to buy your own? A friend mentioned to me that a lot of you pay even a small damage .. on rental equipment.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are going to stay here for a big while, then maybe. I guess only you know if you should. You possibly can pick up a secondhand one quite cheaply. But be careful about where you buy it from.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

A rental will cost you approx. THB 2,000 - THB 2,500 and that includes a minimum insurance. 
A full insurance can be obtained for around THB 50-75 per day.....if offered. 

Buying a motorbike will cost you from THB 50,000 not included road-tax (THB 100) and insurance (THB 350). A theft and total-loss insurance can be obtained for approx. THB 2,00-2,500 for 2 years (only for new bikes).

In case of damages with a rental......just read the contract..........basically, the worst that can happen is losing your deposit of (THB 2,000 - THB 3,000). 
Whatever you do..........allow the rental "company" to make a copy of your passport, but NEVER leave your passport behind!!!!


----------

